# Has anyone found help here?



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Just curious. Has anyone gotten their sex relationships on track/ back on track with the help of this forum? Or is it just a sounding board? I've noticed some unmistakable frauds here. Guys writing as women to practice their titilating talents I suppose but are most of these folks real people with real situations?


----------



## kiwigirl (Mar 29, 2010)

im real but havent found help


----------



## Mrs. Segedy (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm real and I'm still receiving help. And I look out to see if I can help others.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

I just touched myself...i'm real and yea.. its just a sounding board. You need to decide for yourself, your direction.
You can of course decide to seek professional help for whatever "situation" you find unpleasant.... which is recomemnded.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

bumpgrind1 said:


> I've noticed some unmistakable frauds here. Guys writing as women to practice their titilating talents I suppose but are most of these folks real people with real situations?


 You are more inquisitive than me then, I try to read very closely, I can not at all tell who is being a "fraud". 

I think many times it helps people to write out their problems (for some that might be all they need) and receive feedback, even if from strangers online. Get others ideas on what worked for them. Just feeling like someone understands, you are not completely alone in the world. A shared experience , for some, makes it bearable. 

I think it has been helpful, insightful, plus some of us just enjoy giving our opionions, and experiences, for whatever that is worth.


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you for your varied opinions. Each are, in their own way, valid enough to see a level of honesty that is encouraging for me to continue here. And no, my situation is no better nor do I see hope for change for it.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

No, me and my 12.5 inches and endless 3-ways every night haven't found a way for me to exit this empty lifestyle I am leading.

Would the forum please help me out here?


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Opinios of others have given me insight to some issues. Some people's advice/imput is not helpful other's is. Naturally, many of these topics i would not ask my sister, mom or even friend. Anoniimity is the critical thing here. 

Most importantly there were angles/issues related to my situation that i may not have helped.


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

Nope...definitely real. It is what is great about having a forum...I can be completely honest about my issues and those in my relationship. So far...we are still working towards a positive result...but we are on the road towards success, and that is what matters.

I agree that this place is a sounding-board.


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

I am but wood yet have great hopes of one day becoming a REAL boy. 

I know what you are saying. I would like to think people are getting some help here as I do see quite a bit of good advice. Trick is as peoples "disasters" end, in one way or the other, most are likely not to return as they go back to everyday life. So unless you go through the archives you will probably not see how many really get or accept help. Gotta figure there is going to be a big separation between being given help and actually receiving it as well.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

I am not real, I'm a cyber monster....


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Scannerguard said:


> No, me and my 12.5 inches and endless 3-ways every night haven't found a way for me to exit this empty lifestyle I am leading.
> 
> Would the forum please help me out here?


LOL!:rofl::lol:


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, I have received help here. I have tried many suggestions without getting on track, but it has since opened up a courage to keep trying. Although the "keep trying" has landed husband and I in some loud and negative discussions, with each of those has come a little breakthrough. We are currently on a track that he says is going to work to improve HIS frequency (apparently he had a drive but hidden resentments).

What I am trying to say is that the results vary and the help may not be immediate... and it comes down to how you present your situation from both sides as much as possible... which requires each poster to really look at their own situations from their spouses side. 

I do not know what the actual "success rate" is.

I love the sarcasm that can come out between veteran posters... maybe you are picking up on that as "faud like?" Its really just venting and making light of our plights, I have seen very few if any frauds on here.


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

you can usually tell the cyber mosters..  fast 

but yes i agree that it is hard to talk about sex issues with family and friends at times so this is a good place to vent and i reply to post that i feel i either relate to or could in put help.

as with anything you take it all in and use what you can and dump the rest.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

It has been a great forum to not only vent your problems and looking for advice, but to also give advice when you see others in a place you have been. Its also great because you can look on here and chances are that you are not alone in your feelings/situations. While some people look to be rude/fake/whatever, theres alot of people here looking for help and giving help  
Ive already noticed a positive change in my relationship- and realized the things that i could do myself instead of always shift the blame to my hubs- taht alone has made a huge difference


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

It has helped but it's been hard in other ways. It's nice to just vent as others have said. Some of the advice given is good. It's good to see some other posts with questions you have and have already been discussed. Sometimes it seems there are people in your exact situation. The frankness and openess sexuality is discussed would just never be done in most people's circles (in real life). And it's great to be able to talk about it in some forum. 

I think sometimes reading things here get me down though. And I wonder if some of these people (particularly women) are for real. When you're a man who doesn't get enough sex and feel like you're dying inside some days because you're so crazy horny it's hard to read threads from women who say they're feeling the same thing. It's like a cruel joke that there are supposedly women out there as horny as I am that crave sex like I do but I ended up with a wife that some months would be happy with little to no sex. Or reading about people that are talking about how great their sex life is I feel a twinge of jealousy wishing I could be in that situation!


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

[/QUOTE] I think sometimes reading things here get me down though. And I wonder if some of these people (particularly women) are for real. When you're a man who doesn't get enough sex and feel like you're dying inside some days because you're so crazy horny it's hard to read threads from women who say they're feeling the same thing. It's like a cruel joke that there are supposedly women out there as horny as I am that crave sex like I do but I ended up with a wife that some months would be happy with little to no sex. Or reading about people that are talking about how great their sex life is I feel a twinge of jealousy wishing I could be in that situation![/QUOTE]


I agree... and the irony... you and I should have met in another life The matching sex drive world! All in good fun... and yes it is hard to read about the happy couples sometimes, but hey they are lucky!


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

toolate said:


> I agree... and the irony... you and I should have met in another life The matching sex drive world! All in good fun... and yes it is hard to read about the happy couples sometimes, but hey they are lucky!


:iagree:

Yes dear, I think it is a cruel irony to see poor women like yourself in the same boat as me (but unfortunately not actually on a boat with me) it intensifies my feeling of being mismatched! It just isn't fair!!! 

Makes me think what I would do differently if I was starting over looking for a mate or could go back 15 years. How exactly would I tell a prospective female that I'm looking for a highly sexually charged woman who wants to very frequently enjoy intercourse in a variety of positions and places, receive oral sex for long durations, give oral enthusiastically to completion, and explore all the ways to enjoy each others bodies sexually for many many decades to cum. That would be one hell of a personal ad!


----------



## VeryShyGirl (Feb 18, 2010)

This site definately had a huge impact on my life. I posted a while ago regarding my more-or-less sexless marriage, listened to the advice people posted, and acted on it. Since then my marriage has taken a turn for the incredible! Its been several months and we're still happier than ever, more intimate than I thought possible. Thanks again guys!


----------



## unloved (Feb 17, 2010)

Like veryshygirl, I'm another who has seen a dramatic turnaround in their sex life thanks, in part, to feedback from this forum. I had been in a completely sexless marriage for 6 years and was one second from divorce or an affair. 

I haven't posted in a little while since things continue to get better and better between my H and me. Sure, things aren't perfect and we're only 7 weeks into our "new" relationship, but it's like being with someone new. Not to brag or make anyone feel bad, but we had sex 3 times within 12 hours last night/this morning. :smthumbup:


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Seriously it helps because there are real people here reading and responding..lots of people with great advice and people to talk to because sometimes marriage can leave you in a pretty lonely state..it shouldn't but really can leave you feeling lonely/handcuffed...sometimes reading about other people's situations help make you feel like there is a solution..or it really isn't as big of a deal..sometimes you just need to let things out..


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

unloved said:


> ... Not to brag or make anyone feel bad, but we had sex 3 times within 12 hours last night/this morning. :smthumbup:



you suck 



Seriously though, I am happy for you and yours,  What super D duper news :smthumbup:


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Unloved...you still feelin "unloved?"


----------



## unloved (Feb 17, 2010)

marriedguy said:


> Unloved...you still feelin "unloved?"


Not so much these days. 

Actually, he hasn't expressed in words that he loves me again, and I figure that'll take some time, so I'll keep on being "unloved" for a lttle while longer.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

unloved said:


> Not so much these days.
> 
> Actually, he hasn't expressed in words that he loves me again, and I figure that'll take some time, so I'll keep on being "unloved" for a lttle while longer.


Some guys just aren't big into talking, maybe he's the type who loves with Actions?


----------



## unloved (Feb 17, 2010)

marriedguy said:


> Some guys just aren't big into talking, maybe he's the type who loves with Actions?


Yeah, that's him. It took him 6 years to tell me he didn't love me anymore and had huge resentment towards me, although the total lack of sex during that time pretty much spoke for him.

Since we started having sex again, we haven't spoken at all about our past problems. Someone on here suggested that I not bring it up - that his actions would speak louder than words and that bringing up the past at this point, while we're reconnecting, might be counterproductive. And so far, that's been true.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

bumpgrind1 said:


> Just curious. Has anyone gotten their sex relationships on track/ back on track with the help of this forum? Or is it just a sounding board? I've noticed some unmistakable frauds here. Guys writing as women to practice their titilating talents I suppose but are most of these folks real people with real situations?


ive gotten a lot of help here. one time in particular when i went through a really rough patch. and one helpful thing has been venting my anger on here. it wasnt until i came on here that i realized i was turning into a real b*tch. sometimes i still piss people off and it helps me realize im being b*tchy again. 

so whether the people im talking to are fake or not, im helping me by trying to help even a fake person. that's what matters. im reminding myself of what i should be doing, and sometimes i post and other people help me remember what i should be doing. and you never know who is reading your story that might be *really* getting help from it.


----------

